# Ticket on Mass Pike



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

I got a ticket on the Pike as I was approaching a toll I/C 19. Speed at the toll is 15mph (I use Fast Lane). On the ticket he says I was estimated and LIDAR at 55. I know I wasn;t going this fast because I was about 20 feet from the toll and would have rear ended the car in front of me. My question is what does he mean by Estimated and LIDAR? Also, where is Court Code 1 at? I plan on doing an appeal to have it moved to a non-moving violation so it does not impact my insurance, plus this is my first speeding ticket in 6 years (just hit 00 SDIP).


----------

